# Johannesburg - rising from the ashes!!!



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

i am really wanting to see Johanessburg suburbs... Not just the city and inner suburbs.. show me suburbia.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

^^ I will definately show you high walls of Jozi as I planned to capture them the beggining of spring


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

A view over the Northern Suburbs - looking from Sandton (the financial centre) towards the CBD in the South. This constitutes one of the largest man-made forests in the world. Johannesburg has 10 million trees - all of them planted over 100 years.









A small square in Millpark, close to the CBD. Great place for Jazz music, and there are a couple of excellent restaurants. The development is called 44 Stanley

























Melville, one of the oldest suburbs. Home to many of the city's vibiest restaurants, speciality shops etc.













































Tyrone Ave, in forest town



























Forest Town Suburb


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Upmarket Melrose Arch, in Melrose



























Walls and gates and electric fence - welcome in suburbia

























Apartments - Fairlawns


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Summer storm - Melville









Street Cafe - Melville


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

And finally, Killarney - where I live. It is a high density suburb. The oldest buildings date from 1922 - 1934. The majority of blocks date from 1955 - 1975. The newest block was developed in 2003 (and it is horrid).


----------



## Reggae Boyz Ja (Jun 25, 2009)

How is that possible?? 10 million trees my ass..Sandton will depart from johnnesburg in a couple of years so you can't count the trees there..


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Reggae Boyz Ja said:


> How is that possible?? 10 million trees my ass..Sandton will depart from johnnesburg in a couple of years so you can't count the trees there..


Mmm, so much knowledge you have. Actually this green belt of trees extends into Pretoria, our neighbouring city to the north as well - so we have more than 10million trees in the district.

http://www.joburg.org.za/content/view/408/201/
"Jozi's urban forest now at 10m trees, and growing 
Wednesday, 08 September 2004 
PROUD of its six million trees three years ago, Johannesburg has even more cause to celebrate as the urban forest has now grown to 10 million trees with active planting taking place in the city and on periphery areas. 


One of Joburg's tree-lined streets Since 2001 when the various municipalities combined to form the Unicity, the City has planted around 1,3 million trees, bringing the tally of trees maintained by the City to 2,5 million, with a further 7,5 million trees in residents' gardens. 

The 2,5 million trees are situated within parks, cemeteries, nature reserves, conservation areas, roadsides and on the city's pavements. Johannesburg City Parks, the custodian of the trees, estimates that the trees are worth R13-billion. 

On satellite pictures, the city looks like a rain forest, albeit man-made, but because the city does not get the required amount of rainfall to qualify as one, it passes as an urban forest. In the 1860s, when trekkers first settled on the Witwatersrand, there was not a tree in sight, and the area of rocky grassland was dotted with the odd shrub and several streams. "


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow - lovely stuff. Johannesburg looks fantastic, how big is it population-wise. Looking at some of the suburban shots there it looks like quite a spread out city away from the high-rise core.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Bristol Mike said:


> Wow - lovely stuff. Johannesburg looks fantastic, how big is it population-wise. Looking at some of the suburban shots there it looks like quite a spread out city away from the high-rise core.


 Thanks Mike, Johannesburg population is current as per last year's report is standing at 3.9 million. It's very much spread out but the city is busy drafting a proper plan to limit the sprawl.

The council and the private sector are working hard to make sure that this city meets the world standard. To see what Jozi used to look like please visit the following blog http://deathofjohannesburg.blogspot.com/

Well the guy is a racist but at some point he raised valid points.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Can we say that Metro Johannesburg are Johannesburg + East Rand + West Rand? The population would be around 7 million people, correct?



Jardoga said:


> i am really wanting to see Johanessburg suburbs... Not just the city and inner suburbs.. show me suburbia.





Pule said:


> ^^ I will definately show you high walls of Jozi as I planned to capture them the beggining of spring


I know how hard is "to see" Johannesburg suburbs. I've been there, and it was awful. I was on foot, got lost...

Anyway, I'd also like to see some photos of Johannesburg upmarket suburbs.

P.S. Pule and Jakes, the photos are great as usual! Thank you for showing us Jo'burg!


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice pics, enjoyed looking at them.

Can use post pics of what middle class resident homes look like? You know, your typical suburban street lined with detatched homes, im curious to see what they are like. Also whats the percentage of white people in Joburg??? I forgot there are quite a number of white inhabitants.


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

fascinating city, great photos.

Sorry to be naive, but how safe is it to walk around the city centre for a white male alone. I know Johanesburg used to be very dangerous, but it seems to be much better nowadays. Also how about taking public transport


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Jardoga said:


> Nice pics, enjoyed looking at them.
> 
> Can use post pics of what middle class resident homes look like? You know, your typical suburban street lined with detatched homes, im curious to see what they are like. Also whats the percentage of white people in Joburg??? I forgot there are quite a number of white inhabitants.


_*South Africa Census 2001*_

*Johannesburg: 3.225.309*
Black: 2.369.768 - 73,5%
White: 515.184 - 16,0%
----Afrikaner: 134.273 - 4,2%
----English: 366.565 - 11,4%
Coloured: 206.249 - 6,4%
Indian: 134.108 - 4,2%

*Johannesburg Metro: 6.237.616*
Black: 4.670.847 - 74,9%
White: 1.097.172 - 17,6%
----Afrikaner: 468.265 - 7,5%
----English: 605.444 - 9,7%
Coloured: 288.985 - 4,6%
Indian: 180.612 - 2,9%

*PWV (Johannesburg-Pretoria): 9.908.190*
Black: 7.522.363 - 75,9%
White: 1.822.891 - 18,4%
----Afrikaner: 1.062.072 - 10,7%
----English: 725.712 - 7,3%
Coloured: 343.376 - 3,5%
Indian: 219.560 - 2,2%

*SOUTH AFRICA: 44.819.779*
Black: 35.416.165 - 79,0%
White: 4.293.642 - 9,6%
----Afrikaner: 2.536.907 - 5,7%
----English: 1.687.661 - 3,8%
Coloured: 3.994.508 - 8,9%
Indian: 1.115.464 - 2,5%




eastadl said:


> fascinating city, great photos.
> 
> Sorry to be naive, but how safe is it to walk around the city centre for a white male alone. I know Johanesburg used to be very dangerous, but it seems to be much better nowadays. Also how about taking public transport


When I was in Johannesburg, I asked my hostel owner if I could walk around on CBS. He answered: "You're white. What do you think? You be alone there". In his opinion Johanneburg CBD is a _no-go zone_ for white people, specially for foreign whites. So, I asked for a taxi to drive me in CBD and stop in some places. I didn't see any white people in the streets on CBD. However, I saw some local white people pictures in CBD on SA Forums.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely report kay:


----------



## GuiH (Apr 22, 2009)

Wonderful African city, keep growing !


----------

